

Building a web app in 3 days with 50% of profits to charity - jstride
http://www.operationcanine.com/2008/12/what-is-operation-canine/

======
poshj
Slightly different, my current project will be like: 50% for me, 10% for
charity and 40% for website members through revenue sharing :)

